# Getting my child into the public school system in Weimar?



## WishPirate (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm planning to move to Weimar with my seven year old son as soon as possible. If I move there before the end of the current school year, how easy/hard would it be to put him in public school for the remainder of the first grade? 

I would probably still homeschool him a bit after school, as I've been homeschooling him in Italy. That way, he could finish his year of homeschooling smoothly, while still getting a chance to acclimate tot he German school system.

And speaking of homeschooling, I understand it's quite illegal in Germany. So I assume that means the public schools have to take my son in once I show up, and that the public schools don't have waiting lists? (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Generally it's pretty easy: Show up at the local school. Fill out a few forms. Deposit your child.

I think for primary schools it's straightforward, no waiting lists for your regular neighbourhood school as long as it's not some special bilingual program in high demand. Sometimes it's a bit funny if you have a "good" school near a "bad" school, then you need to be careful about where you live, and rents can be higher on one side of the street due to catchment boundaries, but I expect this is not going to be an issue in Weimar (it can be in Kreuzberg or Neukölln). Things only get stressful when it's time to choose a Gymnasium, assuming of course one makes the cut (around year 5 but it varies by Bundesland).

As you're aware, homeschooling is not permitted in Germany. This does not mean that the truancy police will arrive at your door within a week of arrival, but once you have an apartment and have registered your address with the local Bürgeramt (or whatever it's called - the name changes by city) then you'll have a school-age child on the list and will need to deal with getting him registered.

I would say that if you arrive with anything more than a few weeks remaining in the school year, toss him into the local school. Then he's at least made a start with the language, and possibly a few friends as well before the summer break. We knew folks on a research grant who'd come over every year on the first of May, after the university semester ended, and chuck their kids (about 8 and 10 if I recall) into whichever school was closest to the apartment they'd rented. It struck us as being comically anarchic but it seemed to work, mostly because the kids were totally relaxed and had no anxiety about using the language at a primitive level and learning from their mistakes (unlike our daughter, who for years understood everything but refused to speak until she lost her fear of errors). The schools were totally cooperative, thought it was great fun having a couple of Canadian kids around for the final month or two, made them feel quite at home. 

One consideration now, given the migration numbers over the past couple of years, is whether your son would be placed in a special class for non-German speakers. That may be possible, and it may or may not be a good thing. My sense is that a younger child who can pick up the language quickly will be better served by going into a regular class. The parents' ability to negotiate the school system - how's your German, by the way? - will be a factor too.

PS on edit - If you are staying long-term, homeschooling is not allowed. But there is a certain amount of flexibility for temporary visits. I've known few families doing remote distance education on sabbatical, with older kids. I expect you don't need to provide much proof, it's basically "Americans leaving in a year, fine, whatever."


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

WishPirate said:


> And speaking of homeschooling, I understand it's quite illegal in Germany. So I assume that means the public schools have to take my son in once I show up, and that the public schools don't have waiting lists? (Fingers crossed)


Theoretically? Yes. Theoretically all children over 3 years old have a legal right to a kindergarten spot. Although many parents sue the government (and win!) for failing to provide sufficient spots, it doesn't solve the problem. 

Due to the mass immigration to Germany two years ago, many school boards do not have enough spaces. On the hand, some schools have done an excellent job of integrating foreign children who can't speak German. The resources available vary greatly by area. You won't know what is available until you contact the local authorities.


----------

